# A kick to the head can damage you...who'd have guessed it...



## Logan (Mar 28, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6500087.stm


----------



## Shuto (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll wager that a kick can damage other parts as well.  Maybe we can get a research grant to prove it!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh NO!!!! The BBC have stuck again!  They are always finding out things we're trying to keep secret like this.    *end sarcasm mode*

They are quick aren't they?   

And this quote "But kickboxers say they are unaware of such injuries."... have they talked to every single one?   A large portion?  no just one man who was probably misquoted...  journalists are good at that misquoting thing.

I bet eventually they find out that you can break a leg by falling off a ladder if you are a roofer... I bet that won't lead to people leaving holes in their rooves though.

I can just imagine my dad when I get to see him next "That stuff you do is it like Kickboxing?  You can get brain damage from that you know".  I'll never shut him up now.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 28, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> I can just imagine my dad when I get to see him next "That stuff you do is it like Kickboxing? You can get brain damage from that you know". I'll never shut him up now.


 
Just tell him the truth, people who see other people getting kicked in the head and then decide "Hey that looks like fun, I want to do that to" and then pay other people to do it to them were probably brain damaged before they were ever kicked.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 28, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Just tell him the truth, people who see other people getting kicked in the head and then decide "Hey that looks like fun, I want to do that to" and then pay other people to do it to them were probably brain damaged before they were ever kicked.


 

You don't know my dad, once he's made his mind up there's no shaking him.  He still argues with me that smoking isn't bad for the people around you.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 28, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> You don't know my dad, once he's made his mind up there's no shaking him. He still argues with me that smoking isn't bad for the people around you.


 
Guess you'll have to find a study of the positive effects of practicing a martial arts, or tell him that you don't get kicked in the head, you're just too good


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 28, 2007)

Man this is ground breaking news wait I just heard on the radio a bullit can also cause damage to the head if shot there:rofl:


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 28, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Man this is ground breaking news wait I just heard on the radio a bullit can also cause damage to the head if shot there:rofl:


 

You're joking!!!!!!  OMG Terry this is really bad!   Is this the end of Martial Art as a whole?


----------



## ehsen (Apr 2, 2007)

A hot babe slapped my friend the other day. His brain is damaged too.:drinkbeer


----------



## Blindside (Apr 2, 2007)

ehsen said:


> A hot babe slapped my friend the other day. His brain is damaged too.:drinkbeer


 
Worth the risk, I would say.....


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 3, 2007)

Just explain that Kickboxing causes brain damage to the part of your brain that causes hormones, like the article said... then explain you have enough raging hormones for three people...

That oughtta make him think.

​


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Man this is ground breaking news wait I just heard on the radio a bullit can also cause damage to the head if shot there:rofl:



Well that settles it then!

*Guns don't kill people
bullets kill people

:roflmao:
*


----------



## ehsen (Apr 3, 2007)

If you kick on kidnies you can even kill a person. AM I RIGHT???


----------



## Keith Kirkendall (Dec 17, 2008)

Amazing insight...I would have never known!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well this is an old story! I remember it even though it's nearly 2 years old, the point was - people were wearing headguards and thinking they were not getting brain damage which is not true.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

We wear headguards during sparring (in class) and during tournaments.  We are allowed to kick to the head and to punch to the head.  It's not unusual for there to be one knockout (during tournaments) from strikes to the head.  It's usually the black belts that knock one another out.  I don't know anything about the physics of the force that is required to knock someone out but if it only takes 10 pounds of pressure to break a rib...


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Lynne said:


> We wear headguards during sparring (in class) and during tournaments. We are allowed to kick to the head and to punch to the head. It's not unusual for there to be one knockout (during tournaments) from strikes to the head. It's usually the black belts that knock one another out. I don't know anything about the physics of the force that is required to knock someone out but if it only takes 10 pounds of pressure to break a rib...


 

It's not so much force thats needed to KO, it's hitting the riight spot! thats why they talk about glass jaws.
Headguards only dampen some of the impact to the head, the damage is caused by the brain hitting the hard skull and no headguard can stop that. The brain can rattle around in your skull causing bruising and bleeds. Boxers damage their brains more than any others ( though heading a football in soccer has the same effect) because all their shots are to the head even when sparring. It doesn't have to be hard hits, its the constant movement of the brain that is the problem. Boxers compound the problem as many when they fight have dehydrated to make weight which means there's even less fluid around the brain to protect it, hence they get punch drunk after a few years in the game.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 19, 2008)

Headgear is not intended primarily to protect against kicking and punching, although many people think that that's what it's for; the highest risk of injury comes from falling down and hitting one's head on the floor, and headgear can make the difference between a concussion and permanent brain injury.... and then again it might not, but it's the best protection available at the moment.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 13, 2009)

Shaderon said:


> You don't know my dad, once he's made his mind up there's no shaking him. He still argues with me that smoking isn't bad for the people around you.


 
Tell him you are going to kick the cigarette out of his mouth. j/k


----------

